# Faulty Bell Housing bearings on 09/10



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Guys

Having just purchased a lovely 2009 Gtr which had just last week had its 24 month service i was surprised to hear some lite rattle noises from under the center of the car. After asking the HPC unit i viewed the car, they stated that the noise is normal for a GTR!!

Being surprised about this i did some google research and found that there is a design problem with some of the 09/10 bell housings and that if under warranty needs replacing for the 2011 bell housing unit.

Took the car into Westway Oxford today and told them about the noise and stuff i found on google. Funny enough they said yes your right and took the car there and then to fix.

If you have a rattle noise from under the car like shown in the video below in park or neutral get it fixed asap if the car is still under warranty.

Edit: cant post links yet!!

Search driveshaft noise gtr on youtube

Ryan


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Bad news is i now have a Micra sat on the drive!


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm - I sometimes get a rattle but it sounds like a gearbox/clutch rattle rather than a mechanical bearing like that. 

Is it normal for GTR gearboxes to rattle occasionally? The modern Evos etc do it too so I'd assumed it was all part and parcel of the dual clutch system?


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Mine sounded like the video posted by PATKANY71


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting Ryan, this is a well known issue and warranty honoured solution (even for modded cars). Search this forum (and nagtroc) and you will see lots of info / threads related to this and the amount that have been changed. The data shows that it actually afflicts all models including 2011 to some extent although there is some suggestion that things had been addressed on these models somewhat. Others on here have had multiple bell housings and the claims are that there is a good chance they all fail to some extent or another. (level of rattling / vibration increases to intolerable levels)
Funny enough though listen to the noise at the end of this top gear clip when May and Clarkson are talking. The MY11 is rattling away nicely  it is the Middlehurst press test car though I believe so has probably been used quite a bit.

James drives Nissan?s GT-R, behind-the-scenes (series 17, episode 4) - BBC Top Gear

Anyway welcome and enjoy the car, it really is the best.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

not the Micra....


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

OldBob said:


> not the Micra....


Its being passed down  

Not good to see the MY11 still does it, was told it would be fixed with the MY11 parts


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it normal for GTR gearboxes to rattle occasionally? Or does this always mean the bell housing issue?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

smifffy said:


> Is it normal for GTR gearboxes to rattle occasionally? Or does this always mean the bell housing issue?


no it is just the louder rattle at start-up / idle , you need to worry about; see the vids mentioned and it's quite distinctive

all boxes rattle though and are quite noisy generally.

doesn't affect all cars; my 09 20k car, tracked fairly frequently; not seen the fault


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> no it is just the louder rattle at start-up / idle , you need to worry about; see the vids mentioned and it's quite distinctive
> 
> all boxes rattle though and are quite noisy generally.
> 
> doesn't affect all cars; my 09 20k car, tracked fairly frequently; not seen the fault


Picking mine up tomorrow after it has been done (14K) so will let you know how it sounds after the drive up to the AGM!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> Picking mine up tomorrow after it has been done (14K) so will let you know how it sounds after the drive up to the AGM!


Be good to hear a sound bite of a normal car with no problems Rog


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Aye, Gary at Westway Oxford told me mine will need doing soon.
I think the rattle is normal. The bell housing issue causes vibration and associated noise when driving. The fix is the 2011 bell with a bonded in bearing. Funny how Mr. Suzuki didn't notice anything on the ring?!?!? Go figure. 

I also asked Gary what car I would get when mine is in the shop, and he said a 370Z. To which I replied, good, coz if you try and give me a micra, I'm going home again. lol


----------



## AK-500 (Sep 16, 2011)

I too got worried at first.

Have had mine for about 5 weeks now and in the first week I got it checked by HPC Slough and they said the rattle that my car has is normal. 
The master Tech there also said if it was the flywheel housing the noise would be louder and more distinctive.

I only hear the rattle sometimes when the car is in neutral, As soon I put it in drive the rattle disappears.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

well i am confused..... as another member on here reckons its not the bell housing at all, but the the rear brakes. a fairly simple bracket fix.... and its all sorted.
who has actually had the bell housing "fix" done?
did you see it done by any chance?
did they replace like for like? (because if so, surely it will go again, and next time it is likely to be out of warranty) 

what was the outcome noise wise and how many miles have been covered since?


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> well i am confused..... as another member on here reckons its not the bell housing at all, but the the rear brakes. a fairly simple bracket fix.... and its all sorted.
> who has actually had the bell housing "fix" done?
> did you see it done by any chance?
> did they replace like for like? (because if so, surely it will go again, and next time it is likely to be out of warranty)
> ...


I had the bell housing done two months ago, it stopped tick over from sounding mechanical and click clacky to smooth. My view is if they will do the bell housing under warranty get it done anyway as you will need it at some point and it will be very expensive once warranty has run out.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Worth noting that most GT-R's DO have a metallic rattle eminating from what sounds like the centre of the car. This has recently been diagnosed as badly designed ratining claps on the rear brakes i believe.

SVM 1st diagnosed this on my car months ago & when i asked my HPC to sort it whilst my car was next in i was told it's normal. Since then a revised retaining clip has been issued (by Nissan) & after my visit to SVM on Tuesday the rattles have gone

It's a tiny modification but it makes a huge difference


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Mine seems to rattle when cold, then seems quieter when warmed up, aand up to temperature ?. Is the rattle there at all times, hot and cold, if you have the problem ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## Paul_G (Apr 4, 2008)

MarcR35GTR said:


> I had the bell housing done two months ago, it stopped tick over from sounding mechanical and click clacky to smooth. My view is if they will do the bell housing under warranty get it done anyway as you will need it at some point and it will be very expensive once warranty has run out.


I think you would have a case of getting this fixed outside of warranty if it's a known fault?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul_G said:


> I think you would have a case of getting this fixed outside of warranty if it's a known fault?


Yeah but likely not full cost as they have no legal obligation outside of the warranty period. Most manufacturers have goodwill / loyalty scheme however and based on ownership, servicing etc they would like make a substantial contribution towards the repair. If you buy s/h and take it to dealer after warranty has run out they make give you short thrift.

Mine will make its 2nd trip to HPC before warranty run out to get it done, assuming it needs it which given past threads is likely before the 3 year point.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

There are reports of people having had it replaced and then for it to go again. I believe that even the MY11 part is the same. Speaking to Iain Litchfield a couple of weeks ago whilst getting my 12 month service/remap he was of the impression that a re-designed part is being introduced in Decemeber. I have a bit of play in my prop shaft apparently but no rattle at present to i'm going to hang on until after the new year to take mine in to get it checked at the HPC.


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

SamboGrove said:


> There are reports of people having had it replaced and then for it to go again. I believe that even the MY11 part is the same. Speaking to Iain Litchfield a couple of weeks ago whilst getting my 12 month service/remap he was of the impression that a re-designed part is being introduced in Decemeber. I have a bit of play in my prop shaft apparently but no rattle at present to i'm going to hang on until after the new year to take mine in to get it checked at the HPC.


Me too. when i was under it at Litchfield I too had quite abit of play up down/side side and a bit in out. Not too noisy at all currently though (maybe a little vibration but minute really) so I was going to wait until the new year (and hopefully new parts) before going to the HPC.


----------



## Razzele (Apr 30, 2010)

Im on my 3rd one !


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Worth noting that most GT-R's DO have a metallic rattle eminating from what sounds like the centre of the car. This has recently been diagnosed as badly designed ratining claps on the rear brakes i believe.
> 
> SVM 1st diagnosed this on my car months ago & when i asked my HPC to sort it whilst my car was next in i was told it's normal. Since then a revised retaining clip has been issued (by Nissan) & after my visit to SVM on Tuesday the rattles have gone
> 
> It's a tiny modification but it makes a huge difference


Paul, do you know a Nissan part number or similar for the revised retaining clip please? My HPC are denying all knowledge.. Or, is it registered with their technical department?
Thanks.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Naranja said:


> Paul, do you know a Nissan part number or similar for the revised retaining clip please? My HPC are denying all knowledge.. Or, is it registered with their technical department?
> Thanks.


Sorry i don't, but i was told by SVM that the part fitted to most GT-R's is no longer available & has been replaced by this revised part with a new part number. Drop Amar at SVM a line as he has the part numbers etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 4, 2010)

Naranja said:


> Paul, do you know a Nissan part number or similar for the revised retaining clip please? My HPC are denying all knowledge.. Or, is it registered with their technical department?
> Thanks.


Just ring Litchfields they supply the new clips and there only £12 del, I fitted them on my 09 model and to be honest they never cured my rattle, And there a sod to fit , anyone know or an easy way to fit them ?

Graham


----------



## Naranja (Dec 4, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> Sorry i don't, but i was told by SVM that the part fitted to most GT-R's is no longer available & has been replaced by this revised part with a new part number. Drop Amar at SVM a line as he has the part numbers etc.


Thanks for that Paul, will do. I wonder if they're just the MY11 clips though... 'cos my car is one and it's much worse on it than my 09 was.


----------



## GTS4-R (Aug 6, 2010)

we had a 2009 with a switzer p800 kit.... when we were building the motor (cosworth) we saw the bellhousing had a bunch of in and out play..... we replaced with a new one from nissan per the recall/tsb. We were tuning it on our dyno dynamics and the bellhousing EXPLODED. like no joke into 6 peices.... the whole snout came off and the driveshaft was banging around.... the output flange ended up about 4 inches off center and spun all oblong.... man.... wtf


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so I tried listening to mine at the weekend - Can anyone confirm if this is the right symptom of the 'bellhousing issue':

Start the car, remain in Park. 
Rattle/chatter heard when cold.
Rev the engine, chatter disappears, but comes back when revs settle back down to idle.
Drive around and warm the car up, chatter slowly disappears.
Car warm, chatter is (largely) gone.

Is this an accurate reproduction or is this just 'normal' dual clutch noise?

Thanks


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we were told by "japan tech" that there is a fix to the bellhousing out in December timeframe.

No info whether it was a circlip or other mod about the freeplay in the shaft.

its unlikely that HPC's will be informed until the part is in stock so its not their fault.

R


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

smifffy said:


> Ok, so I tried listening to mine at the weekend - Can anyone confirm if this is the right symptom of the 'bellhousing issue':
> 
> Start the car, remain in Park.
> Rattle/chatter heard when cold.
> ...


Its revs related on mine as hot or cold less than 850/950rpm I can hear the rattle. I was told that vibration through the car at idle was a good sign of it being faulty which i don't get. I have heard a couple of other GT-R's that don't rattle at all under any condition. I might get mine checked out when i get a free day for a run down to HPC but its always been there, not getting any worse, and my ears have become accustomed to it now so hardly hear it.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

IS there an easy check to perform if the side of the car is jacked up i.e. grab the prop shaft and give it a wiggle to check for movement rather than try an evaluate a noise ???


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I believe there is but if it's on the way out hard to tell that way as my understanding is that there is meant to be a degree of movement or slack in it and it's only when outside of the acceptable tolerance that the vibration comes into play. I have checked mine a couple of times when changing over discs etc and I can feel some movement but nothing that I would say right now was excessive.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

I`ll give Iain a ring to see if he can shed any light on a simple test


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Spoke to Iain who was on the road and not near a computer and confirms Stevie your prognosis. It appears that all cars have "play" to a degree and it varies as to which ones then go on to have a problem needing a fix. Happily to Iains knowledge he knows of none that have failed totally.

So in answer to my own question - there is play and just by getting under the car and having a "wiggle" of the prop shaft will tell you nothing. Reading between the lines , when the vibration ( if any ) and the noise can be heard from inside the cockpit then its time to get it checked if concerned

Warranty at an HPC will be 20hrs work but for those out of warranty L`s can do it in an afternoon.

My mind is eased and business will carry on as usual.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

In Sweden I know of 3 or 4 cars that have or have had the problem. Both US imports and EU sold cars are affected. It´s just like Iain described it to Chris, you can´t tell if the bearing is bad by wiggling the prop shaft since all have some play. When the sound becomes unnormal it´s time to get the work done.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Collecting the GTR later so will try and get a list of the parts replaced

Oh and update on the noise!


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Picked the car up today as got back from the dyno too late yesterday but i can comfirm the noise is totally gone now!

Was abit disappointed to find some gasket sealer on the driver door card but it came of easy luckily for Westway!

To top the day off i got the car up at Surrey RR to tune and upgrade the gearbox software to the My11 Rom.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ryan.g said:


> Picked the car up today as got back from the dyno too late yesterday but i can comfirm the noise is totally gone now!
> 
> BUT have now got a relay clicking away in the rear passenger panel area which is related to the Oil trans temp. You can see the Oil trans temp creeping up after starting the car and the clicking is in sync as soon as it gets to working temp the noise goes!
> 
> ...


Nice one....so you have no rattle at all now even at idle when the car is warmed up? If that's the case I might get mine down for them to have a look at.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Ryan.g said:


> Picked the car up today as got back from the dyno too late yesterday but i can comfirm the noise is totally gone now!
> 
> 
> Was abit disappointed to find some gasket sealer on the driver door card but it came of easy luckily for Westway!
> ...



You have PM about the clicking mate.


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

mattysupra said:


> You have PM about the clicking mate.


Thanks Matty


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> Nice one....so you have no rattle at all now even at idle when the car is warmed up? If that's the case I might get mine down for them to have a look at.


Yup Completely!

[email protected] could not believe how quiet it was compared to his 2008 JDM!!


----------



## Ryan.g (Jul 27, 2007)

It was going so well!

Guess what Noise is back and just as loud as before. So im going to have to speak to Nissan again about these new bits ment to be coming in december.

Not happy!

Ryan


----------

